# K9 Officer Robert A. Potter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*K9 Officer*

*Robert A. Potter*

New Mexico Motor Transportation Division, New Mexico

End of Watch: Thursday, August 16, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* K910
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 8/16/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

K9 Officer Robert Potter was working a tractor-trailer crash scene on Interstate 10 near Vado when he suffered a major heart attack. Officer Potter was one of several officers on the scene of the wreck, and he collapsed while rendering aid. He was transported to Memorial Medical Center in Las Cruces where efforts to revive him were unsuccessful. Officer Potter was pronounced at 2150 hours.

Officer Potter was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and a member of the New Mexico Motor Transportation Division Honor Guard. He is survived by his wife and son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Deputy Chief Mark C. Rowley
New Mexico Motor Transportation Division
P.O. Box 1628
Room 3078
Santa Fe, NM 87504

Phone: (505) 476-2457

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21363-k9-officer-robert-a-potter#ixzz23pb9Hx4h​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

RIP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Potter


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

